# Naked Filter Holder



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

Super service from Fracino

I phoned them yesterday and my portafilter arrived this afternoon - crema-tastic!!

cheers, cw


----------



## thenag (Feb 18, 2014)

How much did it cost, if you don't mind me being nosy? Didn't realise they did them. Would love to get one and see how bad I really am!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Careful though VST don't fit in them


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

They're made to order - which is why I was so impressed with how quickly it arrived.

The part number is FC105N and it cost £48 including delivery.

It also comes with a double basket and I'm pleased to report that the kitchen doesn't need redecorating yet!!

If you want one give Sue a bell on 0121 328 5757.

cheers, cw


----------



## thenag (Feb 18, 2014)

Great. Thanks Chris! Good advice on the VST too Yes...


----------

